# Egg sharing at Herts and Essex



## Nancyp01 (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi there,
I'm new to the forum and I apologise if this has already been covered.

My partner and I have registered to egg share at the Herts and Essex fertility clinic,  from our 1st visit we both loved the clinic and felt it was the right place.  Has anyone else had experience of this clinic??  Also how long have you waited until finding a match?? As we are new to this we have no idea how long it will take and after nearly 3 years of trying to conceive without success we are extremely desperate to have a child so every day of waiting feels like forever!! 

Thanks in advance for reading my post and for any replies xx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi Nancy I did not have a good experience with this clinic personally, that's not to say it won't be different to yourself though. I wish you luck x


----------



## MrsWest2B (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi Nancy 

I am currently egg sharing with this clinic, everyone seems nice enough and Sarah the egg share coordinator is lovely! The only thing I find is there does not seem to be enough communication between staff or checking files- the nurse rang me to tell me blood results and book app 3 days after I had called to chase up bloods and spoke to Sarah who got me booked for next appointment.  Other than that all seems fine. We had our 1st app on 10th feb, amh back within a few days, then had bloods on 22nd December and started my pill when AF arrived beg jan.  They already had a match in mind for me so I was extremely lucky! I start DR on Thursday and EC week commencing 23rd feb hopefully! Xxx


----------



## MrsWest2B (Nov 26, 2014)

Miracle baby may I ask what problems you had? X


----------



## mle83 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi Nancy,

I have egg shared twice with this clinic, I have to agree that sometimes the communication can be a bit lacking. When I e-mailed a question it would sometimes take several days to get an answer.
When I first egg shared my bloods took 4 weeks to return and I was put on the pill and matched within 2 weeks. I got pregnant with twins but had a mmc. When I felt ready I asked to egg share again and waited 4 months to be matched. I think people were put off by my miscarriage. I was again successful and am currently 21 weeks pregnant with twins.
The staff were all lovely and without them I wouldn't be expecting now.

Good luck with everything x


----------



## MrsWest2B (Nov 26, 2014)

Omg!! Twins twice- how many emboes did u have put back if you don't mind me asking.  I am really worried about OHSS as my amh was quite high don't want to end up with a cancelled cycle! X


----------



## mle83 (Jun 28, 2013)

I had two 3 day embryos transferred both times. My AMH was 79.5 and on my first cycle I did get OHSS. At egg collection they collected 23 eggs and I was starting to get fluid on the top of my stomach. They never cancelled my cycle I went bk for 3 day transfer and 2 days later was in hospital with OHSS. I struggled to drink enough water so I cannot stress enough how important it is to make sure you do drink enough!

The next cycle I was put on a lower dose of stimms, and got 16 eggs and no sign of OHSS


----------



## MrsWest2B (Nov 26, 2014)

Mine isn't as high as yours and I try to drink 3 litres of water a day anyway so fingers crossed I'll be ok.  I will only ever be able to have 1 put back if it's high quality as the risk for me with twins is not good although I wish there were no probs as I would love twins.  I did express my concerns about OHSS and they said when I go back for 2 Nd scan after week of twins they can normally spot if there will be a problem x


----------



## mle83 (Jun 28, 2013)

I am sure you will be fine.
I was advised to have the 2 put bk first time as they weren't great quality and the second time I wanted 2 out bk as I was worried that if they only transferred 1 it wouldn't implant so I would rather risk twins than none. 

Are you planning on having the endometrial scratch or the glue? x


----------



## MrsWest2B (Nov 26, 2014)

I am having scratch on Thursday and yea we having the glue- can't seem to find anyone who has had it tho x


----------



## mle83 (Jun 28, 2013)

I had both each cycle I thought for the sake of £200 it was worth it if it helps x


----------



## MrsWest2B (Nov 26, 2014)

I had the same attitude as you, for the sake of £200 might aswell.  As you never know how many cycles you will even be able to do.  I'm praying I'll be lucky first time, we have no fertility issues as such only need ivf due to my sterilisation which I wish I never had.


----------

